# Troubles with eth0

## biohazzard

From the begining: 

Booted up a fresh Gentoo installation, following the handbook word for word as best I could, but I got an error:

```
Activating eth0 via dhcp

ERROR: Problem starting needed services. "netmount" was not started.
```

So I sent "rc-update add netmount boot" as root and then booted up the livecd and coppied over the resolv.conf and then edited my /conf.d/net as static just incase. 

Then I booted up again and now I get the following error when bootup tries to activate eth0:

```
SIOCSIFADDR: No such device 

eth0: unknown interface: No such device

SIOCSIFADDR: No such device 

eth0: unknown interface: No such device

SIOCSIFADDR: No such device 
```

I appreciate any help.

----------

## WarMachine

post the results of 'lsmod' and 'dmesg' while using the liveCD

----------

## petlab

 :Very Happy: 

Okay, Netmount can't start when there is a problem with the ethernet.  I suggest checking that you really have an ethernet card going.

```
# ifconfig eth0
```

make sure it is UP, and RUNNING, check that it actually has an IP address, maybe the DHCP didn't work. If it isn't up, etc then you need to verify that you actually have an ethernet card recognized by the system:

```
# lsmod
```

Do this to check the existence of a loaded ethernet kern module.  You can also check out the boot log with:

```
# dmesg|grep eth
```

look to see something regarding eth0 being up.  You might w4nt to look thru the whole boot log using more:

```
# dmesg|more
```

press enter to go down.

Hope This Helps,

Not trying to talk down to anyone, I really want to HELP!  I don't know people's experience level, so I give as much detail as possible.  Gentoo ON!   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## biohazzard

---On the LiveCD---

lsmod:

```
Module      Size   Used by

evdev      6464   0

8139too          17664   0

mii      2304   1 8139too

crc32      3040   1 8139too

parport_pc     27072   0

parport          22728   1 parport_pc

sbp2          16744   0

ohci1394       24836   0

ieee1394       62008   2 sbp2,ohci1394

ohci_hdc       15044   0

uhci_hdc       23152   0

usb_storage    46208   0

ehci_hdc       21028   0
```

the eth0's of dmesg:

```
eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xd0504000, 00:30:1b:0f:3d:59, IRQ 11

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139C'

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1
```

-----------------------------

'ifconfig eth0' gives me 'Device not found'

----------

## petlab

So the livecd found your 8139 type ethernet.  When you get device not found, that is on your fresh install, right?

So need to check that your fresh install kern has the 8139too.  Also verify whether it is a module or built-in. If it's a module, it needs to be loaded at boot, too.

Try

```
# modprobe 8139too
```

on the fresh install. If that works, then you just need to add 8139too to your "/etc/modules.autoload.d/kern2.6" file.  If it fails, then you need to go in and reconfigure, make modules.  Like that.

----------

## biohazzard

Yeah, 'modprobe 8139too' failes, but I don't really understand what I have to reconfigure and do, could you please clarify, and yes, I am fairly new to Linux.

----------

## mark1944

In menuconfig, you'll want:

```

[*] EISA, VLB, PCI and on board controllers 

   <M >   RealTek RTL-8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter support (NEW) 

```

under 10/100 ethernet device drivers. This will create the  8139too driver. (Not the Realtek "Experimental" option). Usually the help in menuconfig will give you the driver name, if applicable.

You might consider just saying "Y" to compile it into the kernel - since we've determined it's the correct driver - and not have to deal with any of the loading/unloading issues.

----------

## biohazzard

I _think_ I already have tried doing that, but I can't know for sure. I'm currently away from my box so I'll give it a try when I get home, thanks.

----------

## biohazzard

Hmm, for me there is no RealTek options under " [*] EISA, VLB, PCI and on board controllers " What to do?

----------

## mark1944

May be a silly question, but did you say "Y" to the

```

[*] EISA, VLB, PCI and on board controllers

```

option to enable the sub-menu? You have to scroll down a ways, my menuconfig has 2 Realtek drivers listed as the 15th and 16th entries after NE2000.

Otherwise, I can't see why there would be nothing there because that selection is not a kernel option itself - it only serves to enable/disable the sub-menu. My example was from a 2.6 kernel. Are you using 2.6? How did you emerge the kernel?

```
emerge gentoo-dev-sources       ; 2.6 kernel

emerge gentoo-sources              ; 2.4 kernel

```

There are other kernel sources, but I think these are the most commonly used. If you're using 2.6 sources and doing:

```

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

  Device Drivers  --->   

    Networking support  ---> 

      Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)  --->  

        [*] EISA, VLB, PCI and on board controllers   # say "Y" here

           < >   AMD PCnet32 PCI support (NEW)                                  

           < >   AMD 8111 (new PCI lance) support (NEW)                         

           < >   Adaptec Starfire/DuraLAN support (NEW)

           < >   Ansel Communications EISA 3200 support (EXPERIMENTAL) (NEW)

           < >   Apricot Xen-II on board Ethernet (NEW)

           < >   Broadcom 4400 ethernet support (EXPERIMENTAL) (NEW)

           < >   Reverse Engineered nForce Ethernet support (EXPERIMENTAL) (NEW)

           < >   CS89x0 support (NEW)

           < >   Digi Intl. RightSwitch SE-X support (NEW)

           < >   EtherExpressPro/100 support (eepro100, original Becker driver)

           < >   Intel(R) PRO/100+ support (NEW)

           < >   Myson MTD-8xx PCI Ethernet support (NEW)

           < >   National Semiconductor DP8381x series PCI Ethernet support (NEW)

           < >   PCI NE2000 and clones support (see help) (NEW)

           < >   RealTek RTL-8139 C+ PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter support (EXPERIMENTAL)

          <M> RealTek RTL-8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter support (NEW)  # PICK ME

           < >   SiS 900/7016 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter support (NEW)   

```

we should both be looking at the same options.

----------

## biohazzard

Thanks to everyone here and the people at the IRC channel I finally got it to recognize my RealTek. The problem was was that I never updated my lilo.conf to point to the new kernel (the one that was compiled with the RealTek support). I am pretty pathetic,  :Wink: . Thanks once again, everyone.

----------

## petlab

No, that's great.  You got it going.  AND, more experience for us all.

----------

